# Selling sets & unorderables for tbt bells :) [Closed]



## Emily (Dec 11, 2013)

Selling sets & unorderables so I can raise some more tbt bells  Pls note if you order that I'm in the gmt timezone & I have school Monday-Friday! All trades must be made in *YOUR* town. Or if you would prefer me to buy your tbt bells with AC bells, click here. Please note: From now on I can mainly only trade on weekends as I'm not so active on weekdays.​


*❤ Sets (600 TBT Bells Each)*

❥7-11
❥Sloppy
❥Zodiac
❥Mermaid
❥Ski
❥Egg
❥Campus
❥Gorgeous
❥Sweets
❥Princess
❥Weeding Day
❥Gold
❥Bug
❥Cabana (Coloured Gold)
❥Snowman
❥Pav?


*❤ Golden tools (150 tbt bells each)*

❥Net
❥Rod
❥Can
❥Slingshot
❥Shovel
❥Axe


*❤ Assorted Items*

❥Hybrid Purple Rose Bag (200 TBT Bells)
❥Hybrid Blue Rose Bag (200 TBT Bells)
❥Hybrid Orange Rose Bag (200 TBT Bells)
❥Hybrid Black Lily Bag (200 TBT Bells)
❥Hybrid Orange Lily Bag (200 TBT Bells)


*❤ Wetsuits (50 tbt bells each)**
*
❥White
❥Pink
❥Striped
❥Orange
❥Red
❥Blue​


----------



## reyy (Dec 11, 2013)

I'd like to reserve princess, if i can c:


----------



## Emily (Dec 11, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> I'd like to reserve princess, if i can c:



I have more than 1 of each set c:


----------



## Chiantye (Dec 11, 2013)

I'd love to buy the Golden watering can please! :3


----------



## Emily (Dec 11, 2013)

Ambo88 said:


> I'd love to buy the Golden watering can please! :3



oooh ok add me and open your gate pls?xx


----------



## cIementine (Dec 11, 2013)

I need to get bells for sloppy set now O:


----------



## Cannome (Dec 11, 2013)

Ahhh, I wish I still had 650! I need the princess set.


----------



## reyy (Dec 11, 2013)

nyahhh
time to go sell some stuff


----------



## Chiantye (Dec 11, 2013)

Apologies will open my gate up now!c:


----------



## Emily (Dec 11, 2013)

Ambo88 said:


> Apologies will open my gate up now!c:



okay coming send the bells now please cx


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 11, 2013)

As a reminder, if you're caught duping any of these items your TBT bells will be taken away and refunded to the people that bought said items.


----------



## M O L K O (Dec 11, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> As a reminder, if you're caught duping any of these items your TBT bells will be taken away and refunded to the people that bought said items.



Thanks for the reminder ^^ Some people enjoy the game differently but making profit is just weird :/


also I'd like to reserve the sloppy set 8) I have 500 in the bank rn so it might be a day or two for the rest ^-^


----------



## augafey (Dec 11, 2013)

I HAVE A NEED...for ORANGE WET SUIT! 

I'm never gonna wear it, but...I need i still!

- - - Post Merge - - -



augafey said:


> I HAVE A NEED...for ORANGE WET SUIT!
> 
> I'm never gonna wear it, but...I need i still!



Also, I've never purchased anything w TBT bells, so I'm gonna need help with that.  Talk to me like I'm 3.  No clue what I'm doing.


----------



## Emily (Dec 12, 2013)

Zoraluv pm me when you have the bells xxx
Augafey ok just pm me when you want to trade c:


----------



## Emily (Dec 13, 2013)

Bump


----------



## SuperTabbyChan (Dec 13, 2013)

I'd like a sloppy set too! :3 I just restarted my file so this is a good way to get one. Hopefully they're not all gone. Also, I can do it right now if you'd like


----------



## kittylover1379 (Dec 13, 2013)

Can I have the princess set? Please?


----------



## Tanyana (Dec 13, 2013)

Can I buy the gorgeous set from you? I still have not managed to get to the T&T Emporium


----------



## miraxe (Dec 13, 2013)

Ooh, you have really nice prices! The sets include all 11 pieces of furniture and wall/floor, right? If so, may I purchase a Gorgeous set from you? If you're all out of that, then Princess set would be fine as well. Thank you!


----------



## God (Dec 13, 2013)

Can I please buy a gorgeous set?


----------



## Emily (Dec 14, 2013)

Oooh omg getting to all your orders now


----------



## God (Dec 14, 2013)

Emily said:


> Oooh omg getting to all your orders now



I can do the trade for the gorgeous set now if you like~


----------



## Phil (Dec 14, 2013)

I'd like to buy the golden axe.
I can trade now just tell me when to send the TBT bells and who's hosting.


----------



## Emily (Dec 15, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 15, 2013)

Could I purchase the 7-11 Set?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, how do I send TBT bells over to you?


----------



## Viena (Dec 15, 2013)

I reaaaaaaally want a pink wetsuit ᴧᴥᴧ


----------



## Marlene (Dec 15, 2013)

I'd like a Egg-Set. please


----------



## ffrraanncceess (Dec 15, 2013)

i'm new here and i would love the sloppy set. how does this work?


----------



## Hamsterific (Dec 15, 2013)

^ frances, you don't have enough TBT bells on your account to buy it.

Can I get the sweets set if it's still available?


----------



## Stargazer741 (Dec 15, 2013)

I'd like the Gorgeous Set, please.


----------



## Hyoon (Dec 15, 2013)

Can I get the golden axe? Thank you~ ;u;


----------



## Silversea (Dec 16, 2013)

I'd be interested in buying the Gorgeous set. May consider the others later, we'll see.

Would I be able to catalog the princess and sweets set? I can pay a little extra if needed.


----------



## Viena (Dec 16, 2013)

o0o and I would like a golden axe too please 

-Pink wetsuit
-Golden axe 

Add me ^_^


----------



## Emily (Dec 17, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Hype (Dec 17, 2013)

Could I get a golden axe? c:


----------



## Minth (Dec 17, 2013)

Hello ! I'd like a golden axe if it's still available


----------



## Flop (Dec 18, 2013)

May I get a golden fishing rod? ^-^


----------



## PikaSweet (Dec 18, 2013)

can I get a golden net pls


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 19, 2013)

Hey, I'm back. I got enough TBT bells to purchase a wetsuit!
Could I purchase the striped wetsuit?


----------



## Emily (Dec 20, 2013)

Bump xoxoxox


----------



## Stargazer741 (Dec 21, 2013)

Sloppy Set please


----------



## Emily (Dec 21, 2013)

Stargazer741 said:


> Sloppy Set please



Pm'd you xx


----------



## Emily (Dec 22, 2013)

I think I got to everyones orders but not sure so pls post again if we havent traded yet ty xx


----------



## Nim (Dec 22, 2013)

Please may I get a 7-11 set if you have one left? Also I have no idea how to pay you with TBT bells, so if you could explain that would be great


----------



## cIementine (Dec 22, 2013)

Ahhh I really need the sloppy set and I have no tbt bells  
May I PM you with an offer of in-game bells? Sorry if not ^v^


----------



## Emily (Dec 22, 2013)

That's fine mayoravalon I will pm you x


----------



## mapleshine (Dec 22, 2013)

I would like a sloppy set please. I can offer the rest of my TBT bells plus in-game bells if that's ok? Thank you very much.


----------



## Cress (Dec 22, 2013)

Golden net and rod please!


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 22, 2013)

Golden Axe please?


----------



## FancyThat (Dec 23, 2013)

I would love a 7-11 set but I'm a tiny bit short on TBT bells, can I pay you 600 TBT bells and top it up with in game bells?


----------



## Trio4meo (Dec 24, 2013)

Can i get the 7-11 set please? 
actually nvm


----------



## (Alice) (Dec 24, 2013)

Can I get a Weeding Day set, please?


----------



## id6016 (Dec 24, 2013)

can i get a gold watering can and slingshot?
ill pay 500 TBT bells


----------



## Emily (Dec 24, 2013)

sent everyone a pm :]


----------



## id6016 (Dec 24, 2013)

Emily said:


> sent everyone a pm :]



are we gong to do this or not?
u still have to add me :/


----------



## Emily (Dec 24, 2013)

id6016 said:


> are we gong to do this or not?
> u still have to add me :/



Sorry I wasn't on when you replied xx


----------



## Minth (Dec 24, 2013)

Minth said:


> Hello ! I'd like a golden axe if it's still available



Hello I think you didn't see my post, because I didn't receive any PM


----------



## id6016 (Dec 25, 2013)

can you hold the can and slingshot until the 26th?
im busy tomarrow with family affairs


----------



## Emily (Dec 25, 2013)

id6016 said:


> can you hold the can and slingshot until the 26th?
> im busy tomarrow with family affairs



Dw I was just about to post saying that to everyone, I can still trade but it would have to be later on in the day/tonight


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm saving up to buy the sweets set D:


----------



## Tanyana (Dec 26, 2013)

YESS after this long I can finally afford the princess set! Please pm me whenever you are online!


----------



## alicooper (Dec 26, 2013)

Could you please pm me if you have a pink wetsuit available n_n?


----------



## Hannimentary (Dec 26, 2013)

Edit: No longer looking at the moment


----------



## alicooper (Dec 26, 2013)

If you have a princess set available please pm me!


----------



## Tanyana (Dec 26, 2013)

I am still waiting for a pm about my princess set.


----------



## MLK (Dec 27, 2013)

Gold Watering can, and gold fishing rod.


----------



## Emily (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey guys, due to the holiday season I havent been online but I'm starting to come back on now, I will pm you all later okay I promise you will get what you ordered xx


----------



## Hybridbreeder1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Can i please have the 7/11 set


----------



## alicooper (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks look forward to hearing from you. Happy Holidays~


----------



## Tanyana (Dec 27, 2013)

Emily said:


> Hey guys, due to the holiday season I havent been online but I'm starting to come back on now, I will pm you all later okay I promise you will get what you ordered xx



Of course, I am so sorry, I completely understand  Take your time. Yay, looking forward to the wonderful princess set!  Happy Holidays!


----------



## Hybridbreeder1 (Dec 27, 2013)

sorry can i cancell my order, and change it to weeding day.. :s


----------



## id6016 (Dec 27, 2013)

can i get order now?


----------



## Emily (Dec 27, 2013)

closing this thread until i complete my current orders will reopen in a week or so xx

EDIT: forgot cant close tbt marketplace threads so pls dont order anything now kk


----------



## Emily (Dec 30, 2013)

Re-opened shop! xoxoxox


----------



## Pathetic (Dec 30, 2013)

Golden watering can please? ; w ;


----------



## dropinthebucket (Dec 31, 2013)

I would like the Ski set please...let me know via pm when you are ready to trade


----------



## Emily (Jan 1, 2014)

dropinthebucket said:


> I would like the Ski set please...let me know via pm when you are ready to trade



I pm you


----------



## Tito (Jan 2, 2014)

150 tbt bells for the pink wetsuit? I'm guessing you mean the bell tree bells (sorry new guy to this forum) I don't know how to give these bells away but I'd like to know so I may get that pink wetsuit!!


----------



## Lithia (Jan 3, 2014)

I would like the sloppy set please ^^ please PM me when you're ready!!


----------



## mochiii (Jan 3, 2014)

Do you still have 7-11 available? If not, I will take weeding set. Thanks!


----------



## lilyandemrys (Jan 4, 2014)

Do you have any 7/11, Weeding Day or Princess sets left?

If you do, my first choice is 7/11, but the others are ok.

edit   Don't worry, I now have a set.


----------



## Flinn (Jan 5, 2014)

Do you have any princess sets left?


----------



## id6016 (Jan 5, 2014)

nvm


----------



## Snowtyke (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm going to save up for the egg set and the golden can.


----------



## miraxe (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello! If you've got any Golden Axes left, I'd like to buy one from you. Grand Total: 150 TBT Bells
Thank you!✮


----------



## Bertholdt (Jan 7, 2014)

Are you still taking orders? If you are, can I get a sloppy set along with the golden net and rod? :> The total would be 1050 TBT bells right? Thank you~


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 8, 2014)

Could I have a Golden Net and Golden Rod if you have any left?


----------



## Snowtyke (Jan 8, 2014)

Can I have a golden can please?
I have enough bells in my ABD.


----------



## Emily (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey guys i will pm you all tomorrow and hopefully trade soon c:


----------



## septemberism (Jan 9, 2014)

Hello, I was just wondering if you were still taking orders, and if you are, I'd love to get the Mermaid Set and the White Wetsuit if they're still available. ^-^ Thanks!


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jan 10, 2014)

I'll take a 7-11, Mermaid, or Ski set depending on what you have left.


----------



## juneau (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello! I'm interested in buying a Sweets set for 650 TBT bells - please PM when you're available! Thanks.


----------



## Emily (Jan 11, 2014)

Bump xox


----------



## wacoma (Jan 11, 2014)

Edit: Nvm have to go run errands.


----------



## Improv (Jan 11, 2014)

Interested in an orange wetsuit, if you have any left.


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello, again. May I buy a golden axe and golden shovel? Thank you!


----------



## KermitTea (Jan 11, 2014)

I'd like to buy a golden axe


----------



## LaceGloves (Jan 12, 2014)

May I buy the princess set?


----------



## SuperVandal (Jan 12, 2014)

Do you have a 7/11 set leftover? I'll be willing to pay for a set of that or a Gorgeous Set.


----------



## princess kelsey (Jan 12, 2014)

i'd like a golden watering can, please.


----------



## Bigkid (Jan 13, 2014)

Interested in the weeding day set, could you please pm when able to trade if you still have it. Thnx a lot


----------



## lilylily (Jan 13, 2014)

hey,

i would like to order a zodiac set, if possible


----------



## Emily (Jan 18, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Emily (Jan 18, 2014)

Bump xx


----------



## Lithia (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm interested in the sloppy set, if still avaliable.


----------



## Emily (Jan 18, 2014)

Lithia said:


> I'm interested in the sloppy set, if still avaliable.



Pm'd you xx


----------



## Emily (Jan 19, 2014)

Added new sets and items xox
Loads more coming soon.


----------



## Emily (Jan 19, 2014)

Bump


----------



## oath2order (Jan 19, 2014)

The Zodiac set is the one with New Years' Eve items like the Zodiac Snake, right?


----------



## sweet.shortcake (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello, I'm interested in buying two golden tools the rod and shovel please


----------



## Teenarh (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi I'm interested in the pink wet suit if it's still available


----------



## Emily (Jan 20, 2014)

oath2order said:


> The Zodiac set is the one with New Years' Eve items like the Zodiac Snake, right?



Yes it is, would you like to order it?
Pming everyone else now x


----------



## Emily (Jan 20, 2014)

bump


----------



## oath2order (Jan 20, 2014)

Emily said:


> Yes it is, would you like to order it?
> Pming everyone else now x



And it's for keeps, right?


----------



## MayorMariana (Jan 20, 2014)

I'd like to buy all golden tools EXCEPT watering can, and the Cabana series please! 1,350 TBT bells right? :]


----------



## Victoriav781 (Jan 20, 2014)

Do you still have a golden axe?


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 20, 2014)

I'd like to buy a pink wetsuit please .


----------



## Emily (Jan 20, 2014)

oath2order said:


> And it's for keeps, right?



yeah


----------



## Cory (Jan 20, 2014)

Can i have the golden net rod and shovel


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 20, 2014)

I Could trade you blue and white wetsuits for black and green


----------



## Emily (Jan 20, 2014)

Going off for the night, all orders will hopefully be completed tomorrow xox


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 20, 2014)

JoJo Man said:


> I Could trade you blue and white wetsuits for black and green



^^


----------



## Emily (Jan 21, 2014)

JoJo Man said:


> ^^



hii i did see your post i am just not interested in them wetsuits sorry  ;o


----------



## Cory (Jan 21, 2014)

Can I have the golden shovel, fishing rod, and net please?


----------



## Cora (Jan 21, 2014)

OMG i want black lily's !!!
HOW DO YOU MAKE THOSE ????


----------



## oath2order (Jan 21, 2014)

Hiya! I'd like to order the New Year's Zodiac set


----------



## Ree (Jan 21, 2014)

May I purchase the weeding day set?


----------



## Toeto (Jan 23, 2014)

n.v.m 100 bells short


----------



## LisaTheGreat (Jan 23, 2014)

Can I get a pink wetsuit?


----------



## Twilight (Jan 24, 2014)

Can I have the golden watering can please? cx


----------



## Riley9 (Jan 24, 2014)

Can I get the 7-11 set please?


----------



## oath2order (Jan 26, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Hiya! I'd like to order the New Year's Zodiac set



Any idea when I'mma gonna get this? :?


----------



## xbiohazard0 (Jan 26, 2014)

Weeding Day set for 600 bells?


----------



## Improv (Jan 26, 2014)

White wet suit for 50 TBT bells? c:


----------



## bofoz (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi,

Do you still have the 7-11 set?


----------



## princess kelsey (Jan 26, 2014)

nvm actually


----------



## Cherry879 (Jan 27, 2014)

I would really like to have the golden watering can and golden shovel! I'm willing to pay 300 tbt bells for both of them! Please PM me whenever you have time to trade


----------



## Emily (Jan 27, 2014)

Sorry for the delay guys, I haven't been able to be as active on this or AC lately, but hopefully we can all trade soon.
Temporarily closing thread again while I catch up with orders, so not accepting anymore for a few days.


----------



## Cherry879 (Jan 27, 2014)

Emily said:


> Sorry for the delay guys, I haven't been able to be as active on this or AC lately, but hopefully we can all trade soon.
> Temporarily closing thread again while I catch up with orders, so not accepting anymore for a few days.



Aww that's too bad! Is it alright if you could save the golden watering can and shovel for me? (that is if no one asked before me)


----------



## KildarianTaste (Jan 28, 2014)

Can I have the Gold Cabana set please? With carpet and wallpaper, right?


----------



## Wataru (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh ok, anyway can you save a sweets set for me ?


----------



## babytchi (Jan 31, 2014)

just saw your post on how the thread's closed, I pm'd you my order a few days ago whenever you're starting back up!


----------



## Toeto (Feb 1, 2014)

Can I order a weeding day set


----------



## oath2order (Feb 1, 2014)

Toeto said:


> Can I order a weeding day set



The title says she's closed ._.


----------



## CardiganCaitlin (Feb 2, 2014)

I pm'd you regarding a 7-11 set, as I always seem to only see this thread closed.
Thanks.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 2, 2014)

CardiganCaitlin said:


> I pm'd you regarding a 7-11 set, as I always seem to only see this thread closed.
> Thanks.



It's kind of closed until further notice >.>


----------

